# Oct 29, 2021 Rampage Thread: Danielson vs Kingston



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452867586299936769


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Great matches on top of great matches. What a treat.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Mad King vs Danielson on Rampage? That's taped Wednesday right? I was just asking about the whereabouts of Mike Sydal, so I think I spoke this match into existence in an way. 

I wonder when Darius will be back, his ACL surgery was on April 22nd, so he's six mos out from it. He could basically show up any time now, though might take it a bit slower since he's so young and his game is jumping/agility based. I'm not really feeling Dante with Lio Rush. I'd rather Lio "bought low" on Private Party from Hardy Family Office. Top Flight could get over on their own, and Dante was getting over on his own already.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So that is only 2 matches.

I wonder if Tony Khan is going to have Abadon in the third match, considering what this weekend is.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Fearless said:


> So that is only 2 matches.
> 
> I wonder if Tony Khan is going to have Abadon in the third match, considering what this weekend is.


I assume there will be a match in the TBS tournament. Anna Jay vs Jamie Hayter or The Bunny vs Red Velvet


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Bryan to deliver another good-great match, he’s on fire.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Fearless said:


> I wonder if Tony Khan is going to have Abadon in the third match, considering what this weekend is.


Britt Baker Vs. Abadon has been announced, it's a non-title No Disqualification match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Abadon is probably employed solely for matches like this now. 🤣


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Looks like Tony answered my question with a yes.

Looking forward to Abadon vs. Britt Baker. Really all 3 matches will be fun.

Other than the Casino Battle Royale at All Out Abadon hasn't been on TV since January when she lost to Shida. Shes been on the Dark shows this whole time. So I feel like she was due to get an opportunity on Dynamite or Rampage anyway.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Another 5 star match incoming.

I think Bryan will be incapable of not having a great match in this run.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Given that Impact is on Thursdays, that leaves 2 shows.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453534881762275333


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

From Reddit on the quality of Danielson vs. Eddie - NO SPOILER but I put it in spoiler tags anyway.



Spoiler



'I was at the Boston AEW show last night and the match on Rampage between Bryan and Eddie was (not gonna lie) ONE OF THE BEST MATCHES ON RAMPAGE AND AEW ITSELF THIS YEAR!! Those 2 absolutely put in one of the best matches of both of their careers!!'


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> From Reddit on the quality of Danielson vs. Eddie - NO SPOILER but I put it in spoiler tags anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danielson going for ‘wrestler of the year’ with a 4-month stint


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> From Reddit on the quality of Danielson vs. Eddie - NO SPOILER but I put it in spoiler tags anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any news about the quality of the other 2 matches?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> Any news about the quality of the other 2 matches?


Just this on Britt vs. Abadon:



Spoiler



'I thought it was pretty good. There was a funny botch during that match too but again wont spoil that either. Lol'



Someone else on Danielson vs. Eddie:



Spoiler



'I was also there. People are in for a treat with this match. Im so glad it went on first at Rampage. I was dead when it was over.'



The mods deleted the thread on /squaredcircle for some reason even though it literally had no spoilers in. Weird bunch.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Danielson vs Kingston should have main evented Dynamite, and cleaved off the dress up silliness for Friday's Rampage, to make it more a Halloween special type along with the Abaddon match. Of course it would absolutely tank in the ratings, but deservedly so.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

For those who want CM Punk in a program for full gear, looks like he gets one at rampage.

Without giving too much away the promos between punk and his opponent will be fucking amazing and it could transition into another fucking amazing feud of promos.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

I hope in this match Kingston will be so overcome by depression and self loathing that he'll simply curl up into a ball so Danielson can just beat him down for 10 minutes.
Eddie Kingston is the worst!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> For those who want CM Punk in a program for full gear, looks like he gets one at rampage.
> 
> Without giving too much away the promos between punk and his opponent will be fucking amazing and it could transition into another fucking amazing feud of promos.


I saw the spoilers and can confirm that Punk's next feud looks really good. They only have 2 weeks to build it, but the promos should be worth it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Prized Fighter said:


> I saw the spoilers and can confirm that Punk's next feud looks really good. They only have 2 weeks to build it, but the promos should be worth it.


It shouldn't be a 2 week build thing in the first place and they should have been teasing shit from the get go but ehh I'm just excited for the promos


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan forgot to send Dave a check this week:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453691076078972930*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Tony Khan forgot to send Dave a check this week:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453691076078972930*


Can’t be because its late - people tell me the timeslot is no issue 

ps> also! Don’t tempt me with looking up the spoilers you temptresses!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Can’t be because its late - people tell me the timeslot is no issue
> 
> ps> also! Don’t tempt me with looking up the spoilers you temptresses!


*It's more wrestling fatigue in a live setting. They should probably tape Rampage first because people would be more inclined to arrive early if they're interested than stay late.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's more wrestling fatigue in a live setting. They should probably tape Rampage first because people would be more inclined to arrive early if they're interested than stay late.*


agreed with this 100%


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Tony Khan forgot to send Dave a check this week:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453691076078972930*





The Legit DMD said:


> *It's more wrestling fatigue in a live setting. They should probably tape Rampage first because people would be more inclined to arrive early if they're interested than stay late.*


Supposedly the Britt/Abadon Trick or Treat No DQ match was great so they missed out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> It shouldn't be a 2 week build thing in the first place and they should have been teasing shit from the get go but ehh I'm just excited for the promos


Forgetting they have a PPV until they only have 2-3 weeks to build it has been AEW's MO since day one.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Smackdown is running it back on FS1 with TWO encores this time 😂.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453851571545157648*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltz said in the latest WON that Danielson vs. Eddie was described to him as a 'classic'. Rampage is low key delivering a lot of bangers, maybe AEW should start uploading individual matches on YouTube a week later to increase the exposure like they did the Danielson vs. Suzuki pre-show thing (now at 1.2m views).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Smackdown is running it back on FS1 with TWO encores this time 😂.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453851571545157648*


they really want to crush Baker

Sad


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Smackdown is running it back on FS1 with TWO encores this time 😂.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453851571545157648*


ps> just note, wwe-drones are spoiling rampage in the comments of this tweet

so avoid if you don’t want to be spoiled


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ps> just note, wwe-drones are spoiling rampage in the comments of this tweet
> 
> so avoid if you don’t want to be spoiled


*I want to be surprised by Punk's next feud, so my rating will go to Tony Con instead of the Roman Reigns rerun.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I want to be surprised by Punk's next feud, so my rating will go to Tony Con instead of the Roman Reigns rerun.*


i luckily just clicked off as i started reading the spoiler - so i still don’t know who punk is gonna feud with - i’m excited


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Has anyone heard about Bray? I heard a rumour he might have been at Dynamite wednesday, so if his non-compete ends today, could he debut in a backstage promo on Rampage?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Smackdown is running it back on FS1 with TWO encores this time 😂.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453851571545157648*


If Rampage can't beat SmackDown's second encore...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454127998727114759


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454125877994926081

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Forgetting they have a PPV until they only have 2-3 weeks to build it has been AEW's MO since day one.


I mean these have had plenty of build:

Hangman/Omega
Darby/MJF
IC vs ATT
Jurassic Express vs Elite
Lucha Bros vs FTR
Moxleys heel turn story vs Bryan
Cody/PAC/Black/Andrade 

In the past yeah but I think for Full gear this year they have done a good job at builds everything has heat


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HYPE.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454153097954144257


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank goodness they started the show with this so I can tune out afterwards. TK is a gentleman not making us watch fluff matches to get to this one

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson's comments in the build-up have rattled Eddie. Love the no bullshit storytelling.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eddie sells so well


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson's chest is a MESS again.

This match fucking rules already. Brutally stiff.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

And once again, Bryan's chest is destroyed.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Eddie is going to kill this man, geezes.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Danielson is handing out classics like candy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> Danielson is handing out classics like candy.


His AEW run is on course to be an all-timer already.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


He loves it!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

elo said:


> Eddie is going to kill this man, geezes.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Danielson is dead set focused on reminding everyone he's the best pro wrestler on the planet.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> He loves it!


Just as well he never faced Walter


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fucking beautiful pro wrestling. A week after PAC vs Andrade, Rampage delivers another world class match.

Look at the fans on their feet. WOW.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That crowd. What a match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome match.

Can't wait for Moxley/Bryan.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Unbelievable, what a match.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Can I start gushing over the Punk interview segment yet or is it still spoiler territory?


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Danielson hasn't delivered any single shit match since he came to AEW. Understand why he jumped the ship. It is good to see the real him here!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I can’t wait for Omega vs. Danielson II. And III, IV, V, VI, VII…


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Good match. That finish was Brock-esque


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I like how Kingston's character barely changed with his babyface turn.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Eddie vs Punk!?!?!?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Someone explain Jericho's hair please.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Someone explain Jericho's hair please.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Can we stop pretending Eddie is JUST a talker now?
Sure it was with Danielson but how many great matches do he need to have so people can get through their skull?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was underwhelming and a shit way to start a should be epic feud that deserves more than 2 weeks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> Can we stop pretending Eddie is JUST a talker now?
> Sure it was with Danielson but how many great matches do he need to have so people can get through their skull?


Nope only technical wrestlers and high fliers are allowed to be considered good wrestlers


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

That Punk segment reminded me of the Eddie vs Claudio feud back on Chikara.
I also hope it follows the same progression that feud had.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> That was underwhelming and a shit way to start a should be epic feud that deserves more than 2 weeks


My heart skipped a beat. At first I thought you were talking about the match.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Thomazbr said:


> Can we stop pretending Eddie is JUST a talker now?
> Sure it was with Danielson but how many great matches do he need to have so people can get through their skull?


He had a phenomenal match with Miro too.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

When you order Raiden from Wish


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> That was underwhelming and a shit way to start a should be epic feud that deserves more than 2 weeks


Hard disagree. It felt real, organic and less of the predictable pro wrestling trope. Two segments interconnecting well. The in-ring promos can follow. A rare example of a pro wrestling feud appearing to start naturally instead of convenient as fuck.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

THANOS said:


> He had a phenomenal match with Miro too.


He had a great match with Cody
He had one very good match with Moxley (wasn't really a fan of the I Quit Match)
If you into the PWG spotfest thing then the matches that he had with the Bucks were a blast.
Man he even had Pillman Jr best match on a AEW Dark episode where I think he was just gassed out of his mind so he just decided to beat the piss out of pillman to compensate and Pillman fought to match that kind of intensity.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> Nope only technical wrestlers and high fliers are allowed to be considered good wrestlers


It really do feel like this sometimes.
Hansen could be on his prime and people would be wanting for him to do a 450 splash


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sydal and Dante always put on a good match against each other. It's in an unfortunate position of following up on Eddie/Danielson, but they've managed to get the fans into it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lio Rush has GTFO of my TV set heat.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Dante matches are like fight scenes for The Matrix


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Looks like plenty of people stuck around after the Danielson vs. Kingston match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was really good too. Big win for Dante.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Time for Britt vs. Abaaadooonnnnnn


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great show so far. No idea how this main event will turn out though. Abadon has been relegated to YouTube since facing Shida and hasn't really been tested. She's lost a lot of weight.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Sydal did so great to let Dante have like 100% of the shine in that match, real good stuff.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Actually, I don't care about people leaving during the match. I really got entertained by Dante's match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Fearless said:


> Time for Britt vs. Abaaadooonnnnnn


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Great show so far. No idea how this main event will turn out though. Abadon has been relegated to YouTube since facing Shida and hasn't really been tested. She's lost a lot of weight.


Probably because it is Halloween season.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I actually really like Abadon. I think she has a great look/gimmick, she's really unique.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Abadon looks like she's been through some shit man


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Abadon is cool, but really hard to swallow!!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Lol Abadon disappeared. I loved how Rebel did the Zombie version of "D-M-D"


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

The goofiness of having Mark Henry doing this kind of interview with Abadon actually works for me.
I legit let out a "haha" which is more than I can say for most wrestling comedy


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah, like a Rosemay/Su Yung hybrid


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

AbaNdon all hope…


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Abadon hasn't been on TV for a year and is main eventing in a title eliminator against the champ, lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dumb comment by Jericho about it 'not being a gimmick'. Keep the kayfabe breaking to the podcasts Chris.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> My heart skipped a beat. At first I thought you were talking about the match.



Nah match was enjoyable


3venflow said:


> Hard disagree. It felt real, organic and less of the predictable pro wrestling trope. Two segments interconnecting well. The in-ring promos can follow. A rare example of a pro wrestling feud appearing to start naturally instead of convenient as fuck.


The fact it's after a commercial break with a replay of him being salty kills the notion of it being organic. It's different sure. But it remains wrestling when the guy who just lost, that they made sure to tell you was totally being a dick during the break, is conveniently being a dick to a guy who conveniently doesn't have a PPV match for the show coming up in 2 weeks



Thomazbr said:


> It really do feel like this sometimes.
> Hansen could be on his prime and people would be wanting for him to do a 450 splash


#MakeFolkRespectAllWrestlingStyles!!! Lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh shit, someone forgot to cut the table.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The table no sold that, lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Table going in for itself.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

This table is a beast!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Table saw Abadon and said "Not today Satan!"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I like Abadon as a character but I think it's the right decision to use her sparingly on TV. She only really works as a novelty act.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who would of thought the use of thumbtacks could be overused.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh shit, Rock Bottom on the tacks.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Where AEW got tables? so solid...


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I am the tableeeeeeeeeee

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man that closing sequence was insane. Good shiz.

That was one of my fav Rampages so far.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The roll up. The only effective move on a zombie.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The most dangerous maneuver in pro wrestling, the roll up.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They made Abadon look damn near invincible there. Very (early) Taker and Kane-like.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

R-K-O is the 3 most devastating letters in wrestling and the rollup is the most devastating move in all of wrestling.


----------



## Brittburgh (Oct 24, 2021)

She got up from a stomp with a chair around her neck yet gets pinned by a roll up 
WTF?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Another very good Rampage.
That roll up finish for the main event was pretty underwhelming though. I assume the idea was for Britt to roll her onto the thumbtacks?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

"Wanna go to sleep again? I saw what just happened to you!
You think this is a game? It's unprofessional. I'm disappointed in you."

🤣


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Bryan and Eddie 🔥

Eddie and Punk 🔥


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Thomazbr said:


> It really do feel like this sometimes.
> Hansen could be on his prime and people would be wanting for him to do a 450 splash


Nah, Hansen worked stiff as fuck and that's what got him over. Basically it's three criterias ... 

1. Technical wrestler 
2. High Flyer
3. Stiff powerhouse


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Gn1212 said:


> "Wanna go to sleep again? I saw what just happened to you!
> You think this is a game? It's unprofessional. I'm disappointed in you."
> 
> 🤣


It looks like he will have a short feud with Eddie Kingston that is probably going to end up with Punk's victory at the next PPV (which y'know it kinda makes me sad that Eddie loses all his feuds).
I think the feud will continue to plant the seeds to Punk's heel turn tho. Their first promo reminded me when Kingston feuded with Cesaro back in Chikara, which was their home promotion at the time, which was basically Kingston refusing to respect Cesaro, who was the top babyface at the time, by saying, I paraphrase it, "that he knows that Claudio (cesaro's name at the time) was a snake". It culminated into Cesaro turning heel at the end of the year and starting this big heel faction that would be cornerstone of the promotion for like 2 years.
the whole "I Know You" that Kingston did reminded me of that and coupled with the whole hypocrisy angle from Bobby Fish will continue to imply the heel turn that will come sometime down the line. Probably after he loses his first big match


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Thomazbr said:


> It looks like he will have a short feud with Eddie Kingston that is probably going to end up with Punk's victory at the next PPV (which y'know it kinda makes me sad that Eddie loses all his feuds).
> I think the feud will continue to plant the seeds to Punk's heel turn tho. Their first promo reminded me when Kingston feuded with Cesaro back in Chikara, which was their home promotion at the time, which was basically Kingston refusing to respect Cesaro, who was the top babyface at the time, by saying, I paraphrase it, "that he knows that Claudio (cesaro's name at the time) was a snake". It culminated into Cesaro turning heel at the end of the year and starting this big heel faction that would be cornerstone of the promotion for like 2 years.
> the whole "I Know You" that Kingston did reminded me of that and coupled with the whole hypocrisy angle from Bobby Fish will continue to imply the heel turn that will come sometime down the line. Probably after he loses his first big match


So are the scrapping the feud with MJF? Very likely we see Bryan and Punk team up sooner than we thought then.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, get ready clip this for posterity as I am seen as one of the 'AEW can do no wrong' type of fans in this section;

That main event was awful and cringe. To lose with a roll-up too? Abadon? Really? Abandon should not be even capable of losing via a roll up.

I am not an Abadon fan either.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Well, get ready clip this for posterity as I am seen as one of the 'AEW can do no wrong' type of fans in this section;
> 
> That main event was awful and cringe. To lose with a roll-up too? Abadon? Really? Abandon should not be even capable of losing via a roll up.
> 
> I am not an Abadon fan either.


I didn't like the match but I think if someone is impervious to pain only a rollup can work right.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Bryan gets off on his chest being caved in.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Hard hitting was an understatement for Eddie V Bryan.. brutal match. Bryan is just on fire in this run


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Thomazbr said:


> It looks like he will have a short feud with Eddie Kingston that is probably going to end up with Punk's victory at the next PPV (which y'know it kinda makes me sad that Eddie loses all his feuds).
> I think the feud will continue to plant the seeds to Punk's heel turn tho. Their first promo reminded me when Kingston feuded with Cesaro back in Chikara, which was their home promotion at the time, which was basically Kingston refusing to respect Cesaro, who was the top babyface at the time, by saying, I paraphrase it, "that he knows that Claudio (cesaro's name at the time) was a snake". It culminated into Cesaro turning heel at the end of the year and starting this big heel faction that would be cornerstone of the promotion for like 2 years.
> the whole "I Know You" that Kingston did reminded me of that and coupled with the whole hypocrisy angle from Bobby Fish will continue to imply the heel turn that will come sometime down the line. Probably after he loses his first big match


Then you will have all top names turned heel at some point. Mox, Kenny, Cody now Punk. Not a good balance at the moment I think.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Eddie Kingston is the new Mick Foley. Fans were kinda disappointed Bryan won, which is crazy.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

awesome match with Danielson and Kingston


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I really enjoyed Abadon's jiggly ass. I thought it was the star of the show.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Kingston vs Bryan… what a damn match. Brilliant.

Loved the Kingston/Punk moment too. That could be a good feud. Maybe should have started that more than 2 weeks out from a PPV eh?

Didn’t bother watching the other 2 matches just skipped to the finishes.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Kingston vs Bryan… what a damn match. Brilliant.
> 
> Loved the Kingston/Punk moment too. That could be a good feud. Maybe should have started that more than 2 weeks out from a PPV eh?
> 
> Didn’t bother watching the other 2 matches just skipped to the finishes.


Fingers crossed we get a Punk Kingston promo battle.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

The Bryan/Kingston match was good. Hard hitting, for sure. Enjoyed it.

Didn’t care for the other two, and I must say, do they care about ratings at all for this show? Okay, they usually put a solid match on first, but I’m not sticking around for Sydal and Martin 3, or Baker and Abadon. I skimmed the main event and holy hell did it look like a sloppy mess of a match.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Kingston vs Punk is going to be crazy. Kingston is one of my fav characters in AEW.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Pretty much agree with the sentiment in this thread that it was another show with a strong opening bout and a bleurgh middle and end. It wouldn't surprise me if people did leave before the end.

Some observations...

- Kingston and Mox turning heel on CM Punk and Daniel Bryan after Bryan wins the tournament setting up a match at Revolution would be great.

- I really like Dante Martin but I'm still not feeling this combination with Lio Rush. That said Lio makes a good manager with his small stature and punchable attitude. Maybe pairing him up with Will Hobbs down the line once he recognises Team Taz has done nothing for him.

- Abandon intrigues me but then again I did like Rosemary so maybe the Hocus Pocus stuff is for me. It was however a very flat choice for the main event. I hope its not the last we see of Abadon for some time (maybe a Decay type faction) but at the same time I hope they book Britt better going forwards.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The very epitome of a one match show. And what beautiful glorious violence that match was


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That was a helluva fun Rampage

Danielson v Eddie is 5* - and we are not only going towards Eddie v Punk / we are heading towards Mox / Eddie v Bryan / Punk - which will be glorious

Dante is a beast - he has no ceiling - and even if he did he would jump on top of it

Main Event was wacky fun and I loved the ending sequence from the thumbtacks onwards. Abadon has gotten a lot better

All in all - the hour flew by like it always does. Rampage in many ways might be the best wrestling show on TV

ps> I thought the Punk / Eddie setup was fine


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anyone else hope Eddie goes there in their promos? I know it's a dead issue now but still. It's really the only time a wwe mentioned promo would be acceptable


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Does anyone else hope Eddie goes there in their promos? I know it's a dead issue now but still. It's really the only time a wwe mentioned promo would be acceptable


Eddie should be all over him about everything

we might see a pissed off Punk for the first time in forever


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Bryan v Kingston was an excellent 4 star match.

The lead in to the backstage promo was great, now inject Punk v Kingston into my vains.

Dante v Sydel was fun.

Skipped the last match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jbardo37 said:


> Bryan v Kingston was an excellent 4 star match.
> 
> The lead in to the backstage promo was great, now inject Punk v Kingston into my vains.
> 
> ...


Watch the last 5 min of the main event - its a lot of fun


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

What a great show. Danielson/Eddie was unbelievable and Dante vs Sydal was really REALLY good. The potential Eddie vs Punk feud/match really intrigues me too. Main-event was a fine match for me. It's getting a lot of hate and I don't know why.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Criminal that Danielson vs Kingston will have 400K viewers. This match should have main evented Dynamite and had the silly 10-man tag on this "halloween" show. 

Mad King should beat CM Punk. 

I don't watch Abaddon matches, find her gimmick too much "The Fiend" when it should be debut Mankind. Reading the results though, using thumbtacks for such a match is assinine.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Firefromthegods said:


> Does anyone else hope Eddie goes there in their promos? I know it's a dead issue now but still. It's really the only time a wwe mentioned promo would be acceptable


"I bleed, lose relationships, lose houses, lose everything for this business, and you walk away like a little child who got their toy taken away after the business was handed to you?"

Could be nuts man.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454275992529342469
This should be his finisher, if he can hit it a little better to appear to double stomp the landing. Much better than the flipping cutter IMO. Still the way he hit it, he's sort of driving his opponent into the mat - it's a "spike dropkick" at worst. 

Dante is really the man gravity forgot. Kid elevates and seems to hang in the air effortlessly. Call him "Neo" or "The Matrix" or something.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This was likely the best episode of Rampage. Danielson vs. Kingston was excellent. Certainly Kingston's best match in AEW. Now there's some story after Moxley inevitably trashes Orange Cassidy on Wednesday. And it looks like Kingston might drift back heel with Moxley, certainly after his interactions with Punk. I could get behind that.

Dante is going to have a big future. I still would have passed on Lio Rush but Tony Khan has a way of proving that he can make use of these seemingly unnecessary signings. This should be a fun story.

Britt vs. Abadon was the latter's best match, though the ending sucked. I was never a fan but they can make use of her like this if they give her some prominence. She certainly has more potential than Penelope Ford and the Bunny who they insist on giving prominent airtime for some reason.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RiverFenix said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454275992529342469
> This should be his finisher, if he can hit it a little better to appear to double stomp the landing. Much better than the flipping cutter IMO. Still the way he hit it, he's sort of driving his opponent into the mat - it's a "spike dropkick" at worst.
> 
> Dante is really the man gravity forgot. Kid elevates and seems to hang in the air effortlessly. Call him "Neo" or "The Matrix" or something.


Yeah, the floating in the air stuff really does need to be factored into his gimmick. You could literally rip off Matrix a bit in how you dress him to the ring to play into it.

I agree with giving him the Cave-in as his finisher. Cameron Grimes uses it and I like the move. Dante gets more height on it though.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Best Rampage from start to finish. Won't be reflected in the ratings, but quality wise it deserves a bump. Fantastic match between Bryan and Eddie. Beat the piss out of each other. Bryan vs Moxley is gonna be a must see hard hitting battle. Surprise of the night had to be Punk and Eddie's backstage interaction. Seems like a mini fued into a match at Full Gear with only two weeks to build. Give these two guys a live mic for 5-10 minutes. Will be great. Outside of MJF, Eddie is the best promo opponent for Punk. Martin and Sydal was a solid match. Good mid show buffer. Baker = Entertaining. Simple as that. There is no segment, promo, and match Britt isn't compelling to watch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Britt vs Abaddon was better than I expected it to be*.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454281458248474635

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454282075058675725

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454281796674260996


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Britt vs Abaddon was better than I expected it to be*.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454281458248474635
> 
> ...


yep, was pretty good


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

My tentative top ten Rampage matches of the twelve shows so far:

1. Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Kingston
2. Andrade vs. PAC II
3. Kenny Omega vs. Christian Cage (IMPACT World Title)
4. Andrade vs. PAC I
5. CM Punk vs. Daniel Garcia
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Nick Jackson
7. Lucha Brothers vs. Jurassic Express
8. CM Punk vs. Matt Sydal
9. Dante Martin vs. Matt Sydal
10. SuperKliq vs. Christian Cage & Jurassic Express

#1 and #2 can both be talked about in the TV MOTY discussion.

Note: Danielson vs. Suzuki would be #1 or #2 but with it being on a Rampage pre-show, I'm not sure it can be counted.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

3venflow said:


> My tentative top ten Rampage matches of the twelve shows so far:
> 
> 1. Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Kingston
> 2. Andrade vs. PAC II
> ...


Been a great run of matches so far on that show. I would say your top 3 is bang on.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Good show. All three matches were unique.

Obviously the standout last night was Danielson vs Kingston putting on a hard-hitting, strong-style wrestling match and yes folks, you see, Kingston can wrestle. Martin vs Sydal was your high-flying, great fast paced match and finally, Baker vs Abadon, was your "hardcore" match and that's about all I will say about that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Garty said:


> Good show. All three matches were unique.
> 
> Obviously the standout last night was Danielson vs Kingston putting on a hard-hitting, strong-style wrestling match and yes folks, you see, Kingston can wrestle. Martin vs Sydal was your high-flying, great fast paced match and finally, Baker vs Abadon, was your "hardcore" match and that's about all I will say about that.


so true - 3 completely different styled matches

AbuffEtW strikes again


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> I didn't like the match but I think if someone is impervious to pain only a rollup can work right.


Shida was Abadon's only two losses before tonight and I am pretty sure neither were by roll up. Why not have Baker win with repeated super kicks, stomps and a little help from Hayter and Rebel?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Rampage is a good show doesn't get enough credit. Format is odd and different but reckon that's more because of the time slot.

I don't mind the show being 1 hour for 18 months or so but 2 hours or not the show needs be live nearly every week in the future.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Watched the CM Punk and Eddie Kingston confrontation again... That was just so well done. How it happened and everything. CM Punk being interviewed backstage right as a pissed off Eddie Kingston was going to the back after losing against Danielson.... It was unpredictable and simple at the same time.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

ElTerrible said:


> Eddie Kingston is the new Mick Foley. Fans were kinda disappointed Bryan won, which is crazy.


no doubt, I’d love see him get a “thank you” tile reign one day even if it was a just a transitional 4-5 week reing


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Kingston vs Bryan… what a damn match. Brilliant.
> 
> Loved the Kingston/Punk moment too. That could be a good feud. Maybe should have started that more than 2 weeks out from a PPV eh?
> 
> Didn’t bother watching the other 2 matches just skipped to the finishes.


I thought the 2 matches on paper were meh but boy did I get proven wrong great matches and Dante got a real rub, Sydal is such and underrated worker


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

Is Britt the most over rated wrestler currently? She’s literally only had 1 above average match that I’ve seen, (the lights out match) the rest have been horrible. Especially against less experienced women. Her promo work is very hit and miss aswell, which is supposedly her biggest strength. 
The whole division is weak though, which doesn’t help. The good workers don’t have enough personality to carry the division


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Want to add Kingston is fucking awesome. Oozes charisma and one of the best on the mic and pretty decent in the ring also.

Deserves a title reign down the line.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

That opener was the best match I've seen this year. Incredible stuff. This is why so many people wanted the American Dragon back; we wanted Bryan Danielson putting on the matches he wants with guys who are as intense as he is. I'm looking forward to what Eddie can do with Punk, and I'm sure it will be great, but I can't imagine a better dynamic than what he had here. Bryan and Eddie suit each other in the ring. Everything about their Rampage match was perfect.

------------------ what wasn't perfect --------------------------​The crowd was awesome. The crowd was on their feet. A whole lot of the crowd sitting further back left early. This is a problem and, unlike the crowd, it isn't going to leave. Taping everything at once is a great cost-saver, and it makes it easier on the live crew/wrestlers too, but it's asking too much to expect people to consistently stay awake and energized (and in the arena) for that many hours. I wouldn't want that many hours of wrestling in one evening, especially not if I had to then drive home, settle in and get up for school or work the next morning. If I had young kids with me? Forget it, I'd be out the door before Rampage even started.
-----------------------------------------------------------------​
Now that the crowd has thinned, Sydal and Martin (and Lio) come out to have a match. Again, this was excellent wrestling. Very different from what Bryan and Eddie did, but this was a nice high-flyer performance. Dante Martin floats in the air. His potential is massive. He needs to work on his striking a bit but he's got selling and creative big moves down at only 20 years old. That's damn impressive.



Spoiler: Fix how the top women are booked please



Ok, now I'm going to have a short rant and this is all about booking. Whoever skims over the internet chatter for AEW, tell Tony he's not been doing right by his female champions. Poor Hikaru Shida was left with no real story or anything to build on and work with and now here's Britt Baker having a hardcore match to close out a random Rampage instead of on a PPV. Britt is doing a wonderful job of getting attention for AEW, and the women's division in particular, and now the booker (that'd be you, Tony) has to do his part. As champion, Britt deserves to be showcased as best as possible. It's what's good for AEW and what's good for her. In high-profile matches like, say, PPV ones, she should be working with someone who can make her look amazing. You've got three, maybe even four or five, women to pick from for that role; Deeb, Shida, Thunder Rosa and I'd like to see what Jamie Hayter and Riho could do with Britt. Tay Conti is going to be great, she and Jade are the stand-out prospects among the less experienced women, but she's not great yet. A match between her and Britt to close a random Rampage? No problem. As the women's title match at Full Gear? Apt to be underwhelming. I hope they do put on a terrific match, but for everything Britt's great at, she's not a ring general and it's a big ask to expect her to play that role with less experienced wrestlers.

There's something else interesting about Britt besides her promo ability - she is tough and crazy. This is a pretty girl who does well with hardcore matches. Why waste that? If the timing wasn't right for any of the top three technical wrestlers among the AEW women to meet up with Britt right now, let her try something like what she did with Abadon. At least it would get people talking.



Back to talking about the show. Mark Henry was back in his proper role! This matters to me. Him smiling away while Abadon spat up blood and gurgled at the camera brought me joy. As for the actual main event, I liked it a lot. It helps that I love Abadon and haven't seen her on television in ages, but I also feel Britt shines in this kind of match. She's the female Mox; a great talker who doesn't mind being thrown on a bed of thumbtacks.  The acting from both her and Abadon was spot on - this kind of match requires a lot of reactions more than technical moves - and this was the best I've seen from Rebel at ringside too. She makes a top zombie.

I did laugh when both girls together couldn't break the table, not once but twice, but overall this was pretty good. 

One more thing.* I hate Jericho*. There's something about him that just sets me off and it influences how I feel about everything he does. That stupid wig, him screaming constantly - I wanted him gone. I don't know why, but I can't deal with him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IMO using thumbtacks on Rampage is a waste because it has half of Dynamite's viewership but kudos to Britt for taking them anyway! Also, they should use Abadon more because she's cool.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Late to the party … that was an enjoyable hour of wrestling. 8.5/10. 
I hope rampage doesn’t go to 2 hours


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

DaveRA said:


> Late to the party … that was an enjoyable hour of wrestling. 8.5/10.
> I hope rampage doesn’t go to 2 hours


I agree. Very fun show. I enjoyed the matches, and Kingston vs Danielson was especially excellent. I think one hour is perfect. They could always do a special two hour version once a quarter or something to help with PPV buildup.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@LifeInCattleClass I'm not disappointed. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454812315342319622*


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It was very well done as a segment. Mad King was great slapping the mic away knowing he's be loud enough to be picked up by the camera mic and it wasn't about cutting a promo. Schiavone holding the mic up to Punk also seemed natural as well after Kingston and Punk were separated. 

I hope they don't one-off this feud and rush it onto Full Gear. That card is stacked and it's not needed. If it's on there, it needs to have a schmozz finish that has it lead into a much bigger program. Have Punk win quick, like he catches Kingston with a fluke shot or something. King comes out for a quick backfist attempt right out of the bell only to be caught in a triangle choke (easy set up if timed right) that leads to the finish after Kingston scrambled for a bit before passing out. 

This would add more edge to Eddie as he was embarrassed. 

Have Punk and Eddie call each others matches and snipe at each other and the like.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@LifeInCattleClass I'm not disappointed.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454812315342319622*


I think they’re gonna knock it out of the park!

what did you think of Eddie v Bryan? I thought it was amazing


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RiverFenix said:


> It was very well done as a segment. Mad King was great slapping the mic away knowing he's be loud enough to be picked up by the camera mic and it wasn't about cutting a promo. Schiavone holding the mic up to Punk also seemed natural as well after Kingston and Punk were separated.
> 
> I hope they don't one-off this feud and rush it onto Full Gear. That card is stacked and it's not needed. If it's on there, it needs to have a schmozz finish that has it lead into a much bigger program. Have Punk win quick, like he catches Kingston with a fluke shot or something. King comes out for a quick backfist attempt right out of the bell only to be caught in a triangle choke (easy set up if timed right) that leads to the finish after Kingston scrambled for a bit before passing out.
> 
> ...


I wonder if they are setting up for Kingston and Mox vs Bryan and Punk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think they’re gonna knock it out of the park!
> 
> what did you think of Eddie v Bryan? I thought it was amazing


*Eddie's best match ever for sure. It blew the Miro match out of the park, and that was really good by his standards.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'd take the Eddie/Bryan match slightly above the Miro match, but the Miro match was amazing as well. They were very similar, but the Bryan match was longer and he is a better worker than Miro. It's pretty close.

Best Kingston match so far I think is either the Bryan match or the I Quit with Moxley. I need to re-watch the latter at some point.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I definitely agree that BD/Kingston should have been on Dynamite. It was one of the best matches AEW has ever done. I loved the brutality of the match and finish. This was a perfect match to show you can still be brutal without blood. Ifeel like submissions where the other guy never taps but instead goes lights out still keeps the guy looking strong and defiant. 

Brilliant match. Tony needs to put the best stuff on Dynanite since Rampage is never going to do much ratings given the time slot


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Kingston is a diamond in the rough. He matched Danielson in the getting pops department (its a feat in itself). He also delivered a fantastic match. This dude got tremendous potential and I wish AEW could do more with him. I think it's too soon for a Punk feud. Build him up more, let him get some credible wins, and then let him fight Punk. He's over enough to warrant a push. 

Big fan of Britt Baker, but does she really need to jump and land on thumbtacks? She's a great in ring worker as well as an overall performer in her own right.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Britt doesn't need those bumps anymore. It's like she still feels like she needs to prove herself as a wrestler so does the hardcore bumps.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

RiverFenix said:


> Britt doesn't need those bumps anymore. It's like she still feels like she needs to prove herself as a wrestler so does the hardcore bumps.


I didn’t like the tack spot for a throwaway match on Rampage with a jobber. I think those are spots best used for big matches either on Dynamite or PPV.

I thought the match itself was really good, but just again why do it on a show very few watch? That was IMO the 2nd best rampage they’ve ever done (nothing will top Punk’s debut), but it’s just a shame so few watch it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RiverFenix said:


> Britt doesn't need those bumps anymore. It's like she still feels like she needs to prove herself as a wrestler so does the hardcore bumps.


I think Britt should typically wrestle normal matches. However, she should have this extra gear that she's willing to go to any lengths to retain her women's championship.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Eddie's best match ever for sure. It blew the Miro match out of the park, and that was really good by his standards.*


Kingston's best match ever imo is vs Mike Quackenbush but that's basically the culmination of an entire career and promotion and a once in a lifetime event.
It was the first time Kingston fought his trainer in a 1v1 fight in the finals of a year long tournament to crown the first champion of the promotion that was named after the recently passed away Larry Sweeney - Kingston's best friend. And Just before the match Kingston cut this promo. Probably his most famous promo before being signed to AEW





There's not a lot of times where indie wrestling can produce genuine emotion in the programs because of the nature of the business but that was one of them.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I think Starks is good at a lot of things, but I don’t think commentary is in his wheelhouse for whatever reason.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> I think Starks is good at a lot of things, but I don’t think commentary is in his wheelhouse for whatever reason.


It's weird as hell they're really trying to force it. I could understand very early on to try it out when he was injured, but he's legit terrible still. And he's a young enough guy it's not like they're trying to find a role for him after retirement. Is he one bump away from having to retire or something and AEW feels responsible?

Chuck Taylor and Colt Cabana are both better active wrestler commentators.


----------

